# 3rd master hard disk error press F1 to resume



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 4, 2011)

The above error occure during POST after pressing F1 it says insert media and boot. I have posted dis problem yester day in hardware price check(kolkata) but mods had deleted my posts(may be bcoz it was in worng section)now 'megamind' suggested me that either your sata cable is faulty or hdd or mobo after that i had interchanged the cable between dvd rw and hdd error still appear after that i uses diffrent sata port but the error still apper for hdd.
I think  that hdd  faulty and not the sata cable and mobo bocz error only appear for hdd in the sata port which properly detects the dvd writer(i have exchanged the sata ports between dvd rw and hdd).
Guys suggest me some solution.

Although hdd showed up in main menu of BIOS

Guys please reply its urgent


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 4, 2011)

No that error:




> 3rd slave hard disk error press F1 to resume



has nothing to do with his hdd. His harddisk is not FAULTY!

Solution:
There is an error in the BIOS settings.

You have configured 3(three) harddisks in the BIOS settings. 
And you have not connected the third harddisk. (You have DVD and 1 harddisk connected in your system)

You should remove the setting in the BIOS and DISABLE the third harddisk.

This will vanish the error during booting.

And please post your complete system specs in this format:

CPU :
Motherboard :
Ram :
Harddisk 1:
Harddisk 2 : (if any)
Harddisk 3 : (if any)
CD/DVD Drive :
PSU :
Cabinet (Optional):

Also your BIOS settings:


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I think three hard disks are configured by default bcoz after assembling system when i switch on it for first time this error appear
amd athlon x3 445
asus m4a78lt-m le
corsair 4gb 1333mhz
segate 500gb internal sata
sony dvd writer
fsp saga 500w
coolarmaster 310
iam using only one hdd


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 4, 2011)

Your BIOS Screen should look like this:

*i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m525/tech2me/bios/ASUS_M4A78LT-M_LE_BIOS_boot_device_priority.jpg


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Did this but still same error appear


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok then, your Harddisk BIOS Screen.

Please check and tell me how it looks in your system.

*i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m525/tech2me/bios/ASUS_M4A78LT-M_LE_BIOS_Hard_Disks_Drives.jpg


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 5, 2011)

How to go in hdd bios screen in boot menu there are only three options 
1.boot device priority 
2.boot setting configuration   
3.security


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 5, 2011)

Yup!

Your Harddisk BIOS BOOT settings Screen should look like this:

*i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m525/tech2me/bios/ASUS_M4A78LT-M_LE_BIOS_boot_settings.jpg

IF this is not the case, then please tell me.

Don't worry if the screen above does not show on your system.

It is normal.

Just tell me your first screen settings (the moment you enter BIOS)


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 5, 2011)

d screenshot u have posted is different from mine.mine have only three options that i have posted in my previous reply.my bios do not contain second option(hard disk drives).

@Tech &me iam waiting for ur reply


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok, yesterday I fell asleep, anyway,

Can you tell me how does the following screen looks on *YOUR* system:

*i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m525/tech2me/bios/ASUS_M4A78LT-M_LE_BIOS_main_settings.jpg


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 5, 2011)

The main menu of my bios exectly looks likes your's


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok 

What have you connected to SATA 6 ?


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 5, 2011)

I haven't connected any thing in sata 6.i have connected sony dvd rw in sata2 and segate hdd i sata1


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok 

Goto SATA Configuration and ENABLE it.

Also

Put SATA 1 = CD/DVD Drive
Put SATA 2 = Harddisk

And Also select Harddisk as First boot device.

Also DISABLE the 2nd BOOT device (CD/DVD Drive)

Have you installed any OS on your harddisk ? if yes, Which one ?


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 5, 2011)

No i havent tried to install in os.i have made the changes in bios that u have suggested.also i have connected the dvd rw to sata1 and hdd to sata 2,now it is showing 3rd slave hard disk error insted of 3rd master hard disk error 
@tech & me thanks buddy u help me a lot now i think that i have to send my new mobo or hdd to RMA if possible post the sevice centre of asus and segate at allahabad,varanasi or mirzapur all three are the cities of u.p


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 5, 2011)

ok 

But try one more suggestion:

Connect the Sata 2 Harddisk to Sata 3 and leave the Sata 2 blank

If the error still shows up

1. Your motherboard is faulty not harddisk.

2. I don't know any service centre in UP.

Send your Motherboard for RMA or get a NEW one from the Retailer itself.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have changed d hdd to sata 3 now 4th master harddisk error occure.so it is final now that my mobo is faulty.
But if my hdd is good and mobo is faulty than why my mobo detects dvd rw in the same sata port and gives the hard disk error in same sata port when i connect it to harddisk
any one in the forum who can provide me d list of segate and asus service centre in up?


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 6, 2011)

@*abhinavmail1*

There is something wrong with the BIOS of your Motherboard. It detects but makes a wrong initialization.

Upgrading the BIOS can also fix this bug, *but I will not recommend you to do so*.

Better go to the shop from where you bought this motherboard and return it to him. Tell him that the motherboard is FAULTY and does not initialization your harddisk properly. Ask him to give a *NEW Motherboard* in replacement.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 6, 2011)

I bought it online from smc international.

If possible post me the link for tutorial to flash mobo firmware as i am going to flash it for first time


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 6, 2011)

^^

*NO*

Don't flash anything. 

Just call up SMC international and ask them to take it back. They will do the RMA for you.

Just get rid from that motherboard.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 8, 2011)

@tech&me hi buddy yesterday ihad talked to mr. Garuav of smc,he told me that it is hdd fault and ur mobo is good he also asked me to send hdd to them.to get sure today i take hdd to town(27km away from my village) checked d hdd at computer shop  now it shows the boot failure error on shop's  computer dis error is diffrent from mine shop owner also told me that hdd is faulty.so i courier it to smc via dtdc today.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 8, 2011)

abhinavmail1 said:


> @tech&me hi buddy yesterday ihad talked to mr. Garuav of smc,he told me that it is hdd fault and ur mobo is good he also asked me to send hdd to them.to get sure today i take hdd to town(27km away from my village) checked d hdd at computer shop  now it *shows the boot failure error* on shop's  computer dis error is diffrent from mine shop owner also told me that hdd is faulty.so i courier it to smc via dtdc today.



Ok

But I still think that your hdd is ok.

That error " boot failure error" actually means your hdd is ok. 
There is no OS installed on that hdd and that is the reason it is showing "boot failure error".

Since, you have already couriered it to smc. Let's hope for the best. Good Luck!


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I am still waiting to get the replacement. SMC got the faulty hdd at 11-7-2011


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Got my replacement on 16 of this month, attached it to my computer now my computer is working fine. Good service provided by SMC International, they don't even charged me the courier expence to send the repalcement to me.


----------

